# مخططات منازل بمساحة 27 م مربع.......صدق او لاتصدق



## shaima75 (30 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
ارفق لكم مخططات منازل صغيرة تبدأ بمساحة 27 متر مربع ولغاية 130 مربع ...شيء راقي جدا ....

تحياتي 
ملك الخرســـــــــــــــانة

tekkat27.rar​


----------



## shaima75 (30 يناير 2010)

المجموعة الثانية


----------



## shaima75 (30 يناير 2010)

المجموعة الثالثة


----------



## shaima75 (30 يناير 2010)

المجموعة الرابعة


----------



## HishamSabry (30 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير مفيش أروع من كدة 
فعلا كنت بدور على الموضوع دا من زمان


----------



## MissDior (30 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير...........زموفق


----------



## mokh (30 يناير 2010)

يا سلام عليك مجموعه رائعه


----------



## mokh (30 يناير 2010)

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (30 يناير 2010)

لا تصدق


للتعجب


----------



## ابوغيثالشمري (30 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك وفي جهودك


----------



## e_y.a.s (30 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا 
رسومات جميله لمساحات صغيره


----------



## en_roaa (30 يناير 2010)

شكرا


----------



## راسم النعيمي (30 يناير 2010)

جميل جدا بارك الله فيك


----------



## khaled_sh2007 (30 يناير 2010)

الحقيقة مجموعة مبانى محاولة بشكل بسيط و عملى .....بس احنا هنا فى المنتدى مهندسين ...و السؤال هنا
هل هذا الاسلوب فى البناء يصلح عندنا فى المنطقة العربية او فى مصر لحل ازمة الاسكان للشباب
طبعا داخل المدن و الضواحى لايمكن استخدامة 
طيب فى المناطق الصحراوية مثلا او المدن الجديدة ؟ 
من الرسومات المبانى دة امريكية الطابع و اظن انها من الاخشاب ( حوائط و اسقف ) و السقف مغطى بقرميد
و المبنى على لبشة خرسانة عادية 
( طبعا عندنا لا يصلح الخشب فى المناطق الساحلية لانة بيرطب و يعفن ...الخ 
السؤال هل يمكن مثلا تعمير مناطق شبة صحراوية بنماذج من هذة البيوت وتسكنها اسر صغيرة ؟؟؟
و كم تكلفة المنزل مثلا كامل التشطيب ...
الحقيقة كان عندنا فى الاسكندرية بمصر فى الخمسينات و الستينات بيوت شبهة دى بس كانت للمصيف 
و كانت تقام قرب البحر و اسمها شاليهات بس طبعا انقرضت و كل حتة على البحر بقت عمارة ضخمة
لى ملاحظة اخيرة ( اعذرونى ايها الزملاء شكل البيوت خلت الواحد يفكر فى حاجات كتير )
اذا تم عمل هذة البيوت خرسانة مثلا بشكل موحد و فرمات جاهزة و بمقاسات بحيث لايوجد هادر 
فى اطوال الحديد مثلا و مقاسات الشبابيك الخ ...اعتقد هتبقى اقتصادية جدا فى التكاليف و عمرها هيبقى
اطول من استخدام الخشب


----------



## engelsha3er2010 (31 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## descovery_2000 (31 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك وفي جهودك


----------



## علياء على حمدى (31 يناير 2010)

مجهود متميز
والمساكن الصغيرة تصلح لعائلة بتبتدى حياتها


----------



## marwaragay (31 يناير 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الموضوع هايل جدا عشان محدش يقول ان المساحة عنده صغيرة ومش عارف يعمل فيها ايه وربنا يوسع على الجميع:12:


----------



## احمد_سلوم (31 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## رائد شعار (31 يناير 2010)

مشكور اخي الكريم:20::20::20::20::75::75::75::75:


----------



## شريف مصطفى إبراهيم (31 يناير 2010)

الإخوة الأعزاء

السلام عليكم

أشكر الأخت الفاضلة شيماء على طرح الموضوع.

هذا النوع من المباني يسمى Modular Housing أو Prefabricated Housing ، وهو ينتشر بشكل سريع ويطلق عليه البعض منازل المستقبل ، ويتميز بسهولة وسرعة التركيب ، وكذلك بمرونة التصميم ومناسبته لجميع الاستخدامات والمساحات.

مرفق ملف عن هذا النوع من المباني.

وهذا الموقع به العديد من النماذج

http://www.cusatocottages.com/selectaplan.php#


والله الموفق


----------



## a7med 3ed (31 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيراااا مجموعه رائعه


----------



## عزام عبدالناصر (31 يناير 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## abu Habib (31 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Ehab-1984 (31 يناير 2010)

شكرا علي الموضوع الرائع


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (31 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الجهد 
شىء رائع فعلاً


----------



## star gd (2 فبراير 2010)

*مشكور جزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## م.عمار القيسي (3 فبراير 2010)

احسنت


----------



## sabahs (4 فبراير 2010)

اخي العزيز بصراحة الدور جميلة جدا" من ناحية تنسيق الالوان والحدائق والمساحة ويمكن في منطقتنا العربية الاستفادة من الفكرة وعلى اساسها رسم دور سكنية ... واتنمنالك كل خير


----------



## المهندس رائدهاني (4 فبراير 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووور ياغالي ... شي رائع وجميل ...


----------



## khaled khalaf (5 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Hatman (5 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك أخت شيماء 

رائعه جداً جداً 

شكراً جزيلا


----------



## krypton (7 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## لارتا (20 فبراير 2010)

شكراوين الخطط


----------



## محمد كمال عبدالله (20 فبراير 2010)

الف شكر ونتمنى لكم الخير والسلام


----------



## osamanouri (20 فبراير 2010)

*شكرا*

جعله الله في ميزان حسانتك:14:


----------



## البوليتكنك (20 فبراير 2010)

مشكووووووووووور
مخططات رائعة جدا 
ومساحات غير معقولة


----------



## باسم متولى (20 فبراير 2010)

الف الف شكر يا غالى 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## silverfox (20 فبراير 2010)

ألف شكر على هذه المجموعة الجميلة
وفقك الله


----------



## chamil (20 فبراير 2010)

merci beaucoup


----------



## ديار26 (20 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله


----------



## مهندسة2002 (20 فبراير 2010)

الف شكر على هذه المخططات الرائعة من مهندسة رائعة 
فعلا كنت بحاجة لها و لمثل هذه الافكار ، جزاك الله خيرا يا ست شيماء 
تقبلي مني كل الاحترام و التقدير


----------



## Hanzal (20 فبراير 2010)

شكرا لك على هذا العرض الرائع


----------



## ENGSAYEDAZAM (21 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير مفيش أروع من كدة


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (21 فبراير 2010)

جميله فعلا ماشاء الله


----------



## مالك الزبيدي (26 فبراير 2010)

*شكر و تقدير*

ارجو رؤية التصميم


----------



## kzoawn (15 مارس 2010)

اين المخططات


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (15 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك وفي مجهوداتك وياريت يكون عندنا حاجات جميله تتماشي مع بلادنا حيث تكون الأسقف مستوية


----------



## طالب المعرفة (15 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## يا ناسينا (15 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير ونفع بك


----------



## عبدالله المسعودي (15 مارس 2010)

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## karimco (15 مارس 2010)

شكرا يا غالي


----------



## abu_nazar (15 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## طارق السيد عبده (16 مارس 2010)

اين اللوحاااااااااااااااااات


----------



## zizo7up (16 مارس 2010)




----------



## احمد الحضرمي (16 مارس 2010)

شكرا اخي الكريم وجزاك الله خير


----------



## اوس الماسي (24 أبريل 2010)

الف الف الف شكر على هالتصاميم الراااااااااائعة والله يوفقكم


----------



## eng.Mo3TaZ (24 أبريل 2010)

مشكــــــــــــــــــــور...................


----------



## wahid69 (24 أبريل 2010)

thank you


----------



## AbuTahir (25 أبريل 2010)

جزالك الله خير


----------



## abdalla39 (25 أبريل 2010)

تسلم يا هندسة وان شاء الله يكون في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ss_online1 (25 أبريل 2010)

************جزاكم الله خير الجزاء **************
اخوكم م سامح سمير 
دمياط الجديدة - مصر 
المنصورة 2002


----------



## فؤاد الليمونى (25 أبريل 2010)

مشكور اخى الكريم


----------



## محمد حسن السيلاوي (29 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## hemaxplode (29 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا يا هندسة


----------



## halim82 (29 أبريل 2010)

جامدة جدااااا يا هندسة.....

ونطمع في المزيد


----------



## scarface6us (29 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## khzm (29 أبريل 2010)

رائعة جداَ و جميلة و بارك الله بك


----------



## سما الاسلام (29 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااا


----------



## جلال الله (29 أبريل 2010)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## احمد الموسويي (3 مايو 2010)

بارك الله بيك


----------



## ST.ENG (4 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## m66666677 (4 مايو 2010)

thanks a lot


----------



## عبد الحكيم كامل (4 مايو 2010)

*جيد ياملك*

:59:


shaima75 قال:


> المجموعة الثانية


----------



## sammy2 (4 مايو 2010)

ممكن تكون هادي الالعاب مش بيوت 
ههه
شي جميل
حلو اكتير
تسلم يا مان


----------



## مش لاقي (4 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير .


----------



## medo_111 (5 مايو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ibrahim2009 (5 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mahir madani (10 مايو 2010)

اخي العزيز جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## mahmoud yassin (10 مايو 2010)

جميله جدا مشكور اخى على الصور


----------



## م جورج صفوت فخري (10 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وفي جهودك


----------



## علي بابان (10 مايو 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## prince salman (21 يونيو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووور على جهودك


----------



## م الجراني (21 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا..... وبارك الله فيك


----------



## eng_mostafa1 (21 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك 
ومجهود جميل والله 
جزاك الله خيرا ونفعك بالعلم


----------



## م. صموئيل بهجت (21 يونيو 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااا
جميل جدا


----------



## م.محمدالمحمود (22 يونيو 2010)

فعلا شي حلو كتيرالله يعطيك الف عافية ..وربنا يكافيك على تعبك


----------



## احمدبكالوريوس (22 يونيو 2010)

رااااااااااااائع جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## houras (22 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## odwan (22 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله في وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## اكرم عبسة (15 يوليو 2010)

ارجو منكم ان ترسلوا لي مخططات بيوت مستقلة على شكل فلل لعائلة واحدة نظام طابقين على ان لا تزيد مساحة البناية عن 100 م مربع وشكرا لتعاونكم


----------



## سديم اسماعيل (17 يوليو 2010)

جميييييييل


----------



## ss_online1 (17 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء وبارك الله فيك 
أخوك م سامح سمير دمياط الجديدة


----------



## مجاهد عمر (17 يوليو 2010)

مجموعه رائعه جدا


----------



## المصري الاصلي (18 يوليو 2010)

جميل جدا شكرا


----------



## SHAMS-5 (28 يوليو 2010)

*بارك الله فيك وفي جهودك*​


----------



## SOALFASO (28 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله كل الخير ومزيد من التقدم


----------



## j.buhaisi (28 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## hasanat75 (5 أغسطس 2010)

مشششششششششششككككككككككككككككككككووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## abu 7assan (5 أغسطس 2010)

ما شاء الله مخططات جميلة اشكرك


----------



## محمدالتقازى (5 أغسطس 2010)

مشششششششششششششششششششكور


----------



## سنان مؤيد حاتم (20 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا على كل هذة المعلومات


----------



## م/على عبدالمقصود (20 أغسطس 2010)

حقيقى مجموعة أكثر من رائعة بارك الله فيك أخى الفاضل


----------



## سهيل البابلي (20 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا شئ رائع فعلا


----------



## خلوف العراقي (20 أغسطس 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا جزيلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

موضوع جميل فعلا


----------



## Eng.Ahmed Ma7rous (20 أغسطس 2010)

أكثر من رائع


----------



## مهندس_اشرف (20 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل الخير


----------



## ابوساره (20 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور وما قصرت


----------



## mdsayed (20 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## علي شاكر قاسم (21 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا


----------



## كاتي مرمر (21 أغسطس 2010)

مجموعة رائعة شكرا


----------



## Engmk2008 (21 أغسطس 2010)

شكراااااااااا جزيلاااااا


----------



## الباشااا22 (16 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وفي جهودك الغاليه


----------



## ali_mahmod151 (16 سبتمبر 2010)

الف الف شكر


----------



## المهندس صباح (21 سبتمبر 2010)

مجهود رائع الف شكر


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (21 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## أبو فوزي (21 سبتمبر 2010)

ممتــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاز
لكن شعرت بالاختناق .. عندما تخيلت اني أسكن بداخله

مشكور


----------



## صام الحمداني (22 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك ولكن نحتاج الى خرائط دات طابع شرقي مع تمنياتي لك بالنجاح الدائم


----------



## ahmedislam44 (22 سبتمبر 2010)

Thanks


----------



## eng_ank2013 (22 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## abdullah1341 (23 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## emadmatar (23 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا لك


----------



## زهير موسى (23 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا و الله حاجه تمام و عجبتنى جدا و اكثر منها


----------



## حسن أنور الخولي (23 سبتمبر 2010)

thx 2 much my friend


----------



## hfk hguvhr (9 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا لك على المخططات الجميلة


----------



## boulafaa (3 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك أخي الحبيب


----------



## نهاركم طيب (3 يناير 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووورجدا


----------



## talan77 (3 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير على هذه المشاركة


----------



## Jamal (3 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng_elsayed1 (3 يناير 2011)

شكرا يا اخي
انا فعلا كنت في حاجة لمثل هذه الرسومات
بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمود مدكور (3 يناير 2011)

شكرا


----------



## no_way (3 يناير 2011)

ما شاء الله بارك الله فيكم


----------



## walid1963 (3 يناير 2011)

شكرا" يا طيب


----------



## majdiotoom (3 يناير 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## gama1 (3 يناير 2011)

مجهود رائع جدا ............ياريت التكاليف لكل نموذج ليكتمل العمل ..........بارك الله فيك


----------



## Wael Hamdeen (12 يناير 2011)

الف شكر على المجهود


----------



## محمد مسعد السرور (3 أبريل 2011)

شكرا اخي للمخططات الرائعة


----------



## باسل خنجر (20 أبريل 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لكي


----------



## aeng (20 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## شعبان حواط (27 أبريل 2011)

فين المخططات


----------



## نجانجا (27 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااا


----------



## غسق سعيد (4 مايو 2011)

مشششششششششششششششششششكورين


----------



## بثينة 1984 (4 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله الف خير على الجهود الجبارة وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## علاء يوسف (4 مايو 2011)

كل الاحترام والتقدير


----------



## موسي الكردي (4 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## a7md50 (5 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## civil_os (5 مايو 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااا على المخططات


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (5 مايو 2011)

[quoteاذا تم عمل هذة البيوت خرسانة مثلا بشكل موحد و فرمات جاهزة و بمقاسات بحيث لايوجد هادر 
فى اطوال الحديد مثلا و مقاسات الشبابيك الخ ...اعتقد هتبقى اقتصادية جدا فى التكاليف و عمرها هيبقى
اطول من استخدام الخشب][/quote]
بسم الله..الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله.
جزى الله الاخوة كل خير وخاصة صاحب الموضوع .
وكلام الاخ خالد صحيح 100/100 بخصوص امكانية عمل الابنية من خرسانة مسبقة الصب (وحدات جاهزة للتركيب)
بس طبعا,هذا عمل شركات ,يعني مش اشخاص.
تحياتي للجميع


----------



## المهندس النحيف (6 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عمادالحوت (6 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## الخطيبية (14 مايو 2011)

يعطيكم العافية
روعة


----------



## المهندس عددنان (23 مايو 2011)

شكرا قليلة ..........................شكرا*100000000000000000000000


----------



## المهندس عددنان (23 مايو 2011)

بعد رؤية المخططات اريد اشكرك مرة اخرى فعلا ابداع


----------



## علي الحطامي (4 يوليو 2011)

*جزاك الله كل خير...........زموفق*​


----------



## nero12 (5 يوليو 2011)

رهيييييييييييييييب جدا


----------



## iraqivisionary (5 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Moh_agawi (5 يوليو 2011)

أفكار جميلة جداً​ 
ممتازة معمارياً​ 
ولكن أشعر أن هذه المخططات لمنازل مؤقته وليست دائمة​ 
أو منازل سابقة التجهيز​


----------



## احمد البوهى (5 يوليو 2011)

مشكور جزيلا


----------



## saalaam (5 يوليو 2011)

مشكورة يا بت هندسة


----------



## midomohamed (9 يوليو 2011)

جزالك الله خير


----------



## Anass88 (9 يوليو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على المشاركة القيمة


----------



## عبدالله رمضان ن (10 يوليو 2011)

مجهووووود راااائع


----------



## nice_wind81 (11 سبتمبر 2011)

سلمت يداك


----------



## decorengr (11 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## mohamadfaiad (11 سبتمبر 2011)

رائعة جدا


----------



## WADHAH (11 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا وجزيت خيرا


----------



## نجانجا (12 سبتمبر 2011)

جارى التحميل


----------



## kareem_tornado (12 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mahboub03 (16 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل الخير اخي الكريم


----------



## mosafer bla 3nwan (29 أكتوبر 2011)

*مشكووووووووووور*


----------



## احمد العتر (29 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## طارق مصطف (29 أكتوبر 2011)

مششششششششكور


----------



## محمدعاطف (30 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير 
بس انا اعتقد ان المساحه دى مش عمليه ابدا للمعيشه 
ممكن تنفع شاليهات او استراحات لكن للمعيشه اعتقد تبقا صعبه


----------



## sail (30 أكتوبر 2011)

ابنية ع النيل او البحر انا اعتبرها مباني مناطق سياحية (شاليهات ع طريقة الاحباب المصرين و استراحات ع طريقتنا السودانية)
تسلم كتير على الافكار الجيدة و الجبارة


----------



## jsce (8 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك من ثلاث ساعات وانا ببحث 
والله على راسي من فوق


----------



## eng/romio2012 (8 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## qds2020 (9 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خير 

مجهود تشكر عليه ,, و يفتح الذهن ^_^


و للتطبيق الواقعي تحتاج لزياده دورات المياه :>


----------



## sendbad2011 (9 فبراير 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووورl


----------



## محمود علام (9 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا و بارك الله فيك


----------



## civil love (9 فبراير 2012)

الف شكر وبارك الله بك

جميل جدا


----------



## mondy77 (9 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مالك الزبيدي (10 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## رشا الجواد (10 فبراير 2012)

جميل جدا , لكن تنفيذه عندنا قليل , مشاركة مميزة و شكرا الك شيماء


----------



## mahir 1 (10 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ali alqaissie (11 فبراير 2012)

عاشت ايدك


----------



## احمد822 (12 فبراير 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## مجدى..مسلم (12 فبراير 2012)

شكرا لك رائع ..جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو صلاح الجديد (13 فبراير 2012)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## ابو صلاح الجديد (13 فبراير 2012)

:10:


مجدى..مسلم قال:


> شكرا لك رائع ..جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## bboumediene (16 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أكرم النحال (16 فبراير 2012)

مشكور على المجهود الرائع


----------



## asaleh2012 (16 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مان الجعمي (16 فبراير 2012)

يسلموووووووووووووووو


----------



## z-20-1-h (17 فبراير 2012)

شكرا


----------



## hossam1980125 (17 فبراير 2012)

تسلم


----------



## bmnd_technic (17 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ameeraljabury (17 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## m.w.a (17 فبراير 2012)

*Thanks*


----------



## م.ام علي (19 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله الف خير
ومشكووووور*​*


----------



## sadoga (15 يوليو 2012)

روعة ولا في الخيال شكران جزيل


----------



## ريان منصور عزان (15 يوليو 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ENG-COOL (28 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا


----------



## Mohamed Hatab (28 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيراااااااا


----------



## EnG.MoHaMeD 2010 (28 ديسمبر 2012)

لا يصدقه عقل 

مشكووووووووور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Hind Aldoory (28 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرااااااااااااااااااا جزييييييييييييييييييييييلا , مخططات روووووووووووووووعة


----------



## SAMEH_BAHAA (28 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس كركوكي (28 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## wael122 (28 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا على التصميمات الجميلة
اللى ينفعنا فى مصر التصميم الداخلى للمنزل ليكون متكرر وذلك لاستخدام المساحات الاستخدام الامثل فى تقسيم الغرف


----------



## وسام المشايخي (29 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك شي حلو


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (9 فبراير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا على الخرائط التي يمكن الاستفادة منها حتى و لو كان سطحها مائل


----------



## مهندس كركوكي (9 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## علي الجندي2 (18 أكتوبر 2014)

السلام عليكم اخوان 
عندي قطعة 36م مربعة ابحث عن خريطة جيدة لبناء طابقين ان امكن 
ممكن الارسال على ايميلي [email protected] مع جزيل الشكر والاحترام


----------

